# Audi Q7 Car Reliability Survey results



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

The latest Car Reliability Survey results were recently posted. The reported number of repair trips per 100 cars per year for the Audi Q7:
2007: 88, about average
2008: 76, about average, very small sample size
A big thanks to everyone who has been helping. We'll have further updates in May, August, and November. With additional participants we could provide more precise results and include the 2009.
We now have a separate results page for each model that includes the results for competitors. The one for the Audi Q7:
Audi Q7 reliability comparisons


----------

